# depression with pro hormones?



## WATTS (Oct 2, 2006)

is a side effect of pro hormones such as methal P-1 depression...i have a friend that started taking them and is feeling depressed and he does not know if this could be a factor...ive never felt it myself but i was just curious. thanks


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, depression can be one of the symptoms when you come off of it. Not everyone has that reaction.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 2, 2006)

Some people crash when they come off since their test levels drop. Maybe he should try a test booster to see if it can help.


----------



## WATTS (Oct 2, 2006)

hes only 2 weeks in though.....so he shouldnt feel anything as of right now right?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 2, 2006)

They do have a tendency to mess with your hormone levels and make some lethargic.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 2, 2006)

on the methylated PHs I felt lethargic all the time. The best PH I have ever take by FAR is Nutrex 1-TU. I would take the stuff again in a heartbeat if it was still around.


----------



## kevin g4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Anything supplement you take runs the risk of having some kind of side effect, whether it's minimal or adverse.  Good topic for discussion though.


----------

